# Completely new looking for a polisher.



## Robhullfury (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, I've been a viewer of the forum for a few years on and off, never really taking the plunge or having time to do anything with my car (2 young kids who don't let you do much).

I've got an insignia I'm looking to sell to by a t5/6. Im just after tidying the insignia up to private sell and have a few surface scratches and dull bits I was looking to clean up. The cars immaculate apart from these bits so it kinda let's it down.

I'm not looking to spend mega money but would like to ask for opinions on a polisher, that would help me tidy my current car up and last me long enough to start cleaning up my future T5/6. I also have a caravan which I was going to have a go at cleaning up (white paint not plastic.

The ones on Amazon seem to get good reviews and since I've never used a polisher I thought an easy start would be one of these types..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07XSKKTS9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_QvBDFbR1YN0PV

I realise it's a budget and not one the pros use but anything like this anygood? Pads and polish reconnections would be great. The insignia is a grey/dark blue colour if that influences the polish type

Thanks for any advice for such an open ended question

Rob


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Not a bad polisher and its all about the pads and compounds you use that gets the results although i would be tempted to spend a little extra and get a DAS6, I have the slims detailing basic one and its perfect for a novice although sometimes I do wish it was a bit more powerful but I persevere with a couple more passes


----------



## Robhullfury (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the reply. I'll get shopping I guess.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Take your time and look through some of the reviews regarding polishes and machines, sometimes polishers come on here for sale at reasonable prices


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Doing a search on here will give loads of hits. And yes, definitely worth looking for a used one to start with.

Here's a thread (amongst many others) that is worth a read.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414858

Good Luck whatever you choose to buy.

Andy.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

whatever you buy, you will likely still be using it years from now, id up your budget a bit as the detailing bug will bite and before you know it your shed is rammed with products lol

im still using a Porter Cable that i imported from America 10-15 years ago, never missed a beat

you dont have to go mad but you can get some kits for £120 with products and pads included


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

BRUN said:


> whatever you buy, you will likely still be using it years from now, id up your budget a bit as the detailing bug will bite and before you know it your shed is rammed with products lol
> 
> im still using a Porter Cable that i imported from America 10-15 years ago, never missed a beat
> 
> you dont have to go mad but you can get some kits for £120 with products and pads included


Old School!

From Autopia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

If I was going for a cheapy polisher, I'd try a "Vonhaus" branded tool (there's one on Amazon at £70). I suggest this because I've a few cheap Vonhaus tools for use around the home and they all seem good value for their low price point. The one I saw seems to come with all the accessories you would need, a 2yr warranty and the cheap price means you could put that money to other polish and pad combos.

I've got a Sealey rotary however so no first hand experience with a Vonhaus polisher.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

LeeH said:


> Old School!
> 
> From Autopia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


yup lol


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Bought mine in 05, so definitely 15 years ago. 

The days before you could buy any of the 100 or so on the market today. 

I used the Sonus compounds and polishes with the matching coloured pads. A very effective system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

lol me too, prob still have em


----------



## Robhullfury (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies all. Give me something to look over.


Rob


----------

